# history of Wick Radio (GKR) - request for help



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

SN Admin received the following today in relation to the Caithness International Science Festival.

  Science O3, a Caithness-based science charity which runs the annual Caithness International Science Festival, is planning to host an evening event in November 2012 which will feature the history of Wick Radio (GKR).

We have already got some past WR employees to share their experiences, but I wondered if any of your forum members would have stories, photos etc which they might like to share, or if they would like to participate in this event in some way.

Would it be possible for the admins to put something on your site for ex-Wick Radio employees to contact me for further information?

My contact email is helen 'at' kptechnology, phone is 01955 602 777 and our address is c/- KP Technology, 12A Burn Street, Wick KW1 5EH. The event will take place on Tuesday, 20th November 2012 at the Wick Heritage Centre frlom 7.30pm onwards.

Kind regards,

Helen Ellis
Secretary, Science O3
Caithness International Science Festival


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

http://coastradio.intco.biz/uk/gkr/history.htm


----------

